# Insignia TV



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

Buy a new one. 

Sorry not much you can do with TV's these days. The last one I looked at was a Visio and the replacement part was $600 bucks, I bought a new bigger better TV for ~$725.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Hate to break it to you, but Insignia TV's are made for Best Buys Stores only Hisense is the Manufacturer. Very low quality parts, terrible customer support.
Not worth fixing.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Today TVs are throw away items. I had a 2 year old TV that had half of its picture go black. I jettisoned it and went to Walmart for its replacement.


----------



## FM3 (Aug 12, 2019)

You could see if the caps look bad and replace ones that look bad, but if that's the problem the screen would probably stay dark for a while even an hour and then come on and work fine until turned off again.

Could be a voltage regulator problem. Screen comes on, the TV tells itself whoa this is too much voltage, and then shuts off the screen.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Old Thomas said:


> Today TVs are throw away items. I had a 2 year old TV that had half of its picture go black. I jettisoned it and went to Walmart for its replacement.


I respectfully disagree with you. 
I just got my 83 Inch LG OLED delivered, a $5K TV.
Not a throw away. 5 Years warranty. Best TV on the Market as of now.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

No way I would pay $5k for a TV. For that price they can replace it and be money ahead. Sorry to inform you, but the only one impressed by how much you spent is you.


----------

